# Disney Nautilus poll What would YOU like?



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

As suggested in another thread---sound off.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Well it looks like it's 100% unanimous! Everybody agrees with me on the 25 inch Nautilus!...Or maybe it's just that no one else has voted yet...


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

Why don't you do this poll with the scales and actual sizes listed. I doubt they'd come off as even numbers.


----------



## RonH (Apr 10, 2001)

I agree with Mr. Compton. And if you mean PL to produce a kit, leave the price off. Their big C-57D isn't anywhere near $100.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

What a great idea! Glad *somebody* thought of it!

I think that the cost/size numbers are a little off. But what would we know! I voted based on the space I would like to fill! :thumbsup: 

Mark D :devil:


----------



## beckwith (Jul 1, 1999)

one a bit over 2 feet IMHO would make for an impressive display .
cost could go up a bit given the amount of detail they'd be putting toward the interior . 
the Chris White box art that i can imagine would make it a must have for me at any scale .
hb


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

To be honest with you, I think A Disney Nautilus correctly done would sell fabulously well. While there is demand for Star Trek kits amonst purists such as those found here, I think the market has been saturated with Trek kits for the last few years, at least as far as the average guy is concerned.

However, there has NEVER been a kit of the Nautilus. While the potential market for a Nautilus and other 20,000 Leagues kits may be smaller than the Trek market, that market is pretty darned unsatisfied right now and I would therefore expect a very high take rate on any new models.

Huzz


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

Dave,

There have been kits of the Disney Nautilus. But they have not been licensed, they are expensive and the ones under $100 are small.

BUT since it has not been done as an affordable styrene kit...the market is huge!

How about an 11" snap kit and a deluxe 24" kit with an interior! 

Mark D


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Mark - why stop at 24"? I'd say 30" would be even better! 

I wasn't aware that there were previous kits available. I was only aware of the one that Comet in England had a few years ago. I know there is one resin kit available right now that looks very nice but the price is almost $400 US. A bit impractical for most I think.

How much interior detail do you think would be possible? With a closed hull one is limited to the areas behind the large salon windows and the wheelhouse. However, if part of the hull is removable (like the C57D, and Aurora's Spindrift, Flying Sub and Moonbus) one could have a lot more detail, or at least it would be possible to see it better.

I think these would sell like hot cakes at Disney theme parks. And I still can't understand why Disney has Nautilus attractions at its overseas parks but none at the US parks! The old Nautilus ride in Florida may have been dated but I enjoyed it when I was there in 1989. And even back then, years before I really got back into models, I was looking for a nice Nautilus model!

Huzz


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

Sizes and prices are were just rounded off figures based on what PL has already produced. A Nautilus the same size as the Seavew should run about the same 20 bucks. A 28"C-57D and an @30" Nautilus-40 bucks. At @40" it would be a crime not to include a boatload of details and options. Lots of Ben Franklins would change hands if it is done correctly. None if it looks like a blow molded Fischer/Price toy. Anyway the idea is to stir up interest, focus the common denominators and present it to an entity(PL) that might see a profitable item. Exact scales, sizes and prices is their baby.

Good idea on the poll MR D.:thumbsup: 

I've waited 40 years for this kit. Don't think I got another 40 left.
C'MON PL!


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

Dave,

Two reasons why I picked 24".

1) It is the same size as the Star Trek NX-01 coming next year.

2) Because I like it! 

1/96th is, according to one of our experts a popular size for ship folks. If so that would mean lots of diorama stuff and figures might be available. It is also about 22 1/4 inches in length making it almost 24 inches and it was the closest choice in the poll.

Also if the cost/size numbers are correct more people will buy a $35 kit than a $50 kit!  

Mark D


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

How big a deal is a six inch difference? If I can afford a C-57D, I can joyously afford the higher price of a truly detailed Nauitlus. I voted thirty-incher, but a twenty-four would be fine by me. This kit is a definite must.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*OH PLEASE POLAR LIGHTS HEAR OUR CRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

There must be a way! 

*Never give up! never surrender!!*

hmmm.... that sounds like something I've heard before?....hmmmmmmm


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

Never give up! never surrender!!

Hmmm very Freudian. Sir Ureins to Sir Percival while searching for "THE HOLY GRAIL"


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*Nautilus size vers scale*

Hi again,
nice move there mike....a poll indeed...the 22 1/4 inch model would be exactly 1/96 scale ,again,as i stated,in a scale poplar with ship modeling...another thought is to do one 1/72 scale, this being exactly 29 21/32 inches long.this has alot of oppurtunity to add scale things around it for a great diorama and it's still large but not too large..I really don't think there would be a huge market for anyhing over 29"(1/72),except perhaps for R/c enthusiast possiblities..
Size verses amount of detail isn't really a concern as evidenced by my little 6" model i scratchbuilt years ago.....anyway this is fun non the less and I hope someone's interested in pursuing this further.
William


----------



## Icarus1 (Dec 8, 2001)

:wave:Hello! I have a 30" nautilus and it is not too big at all.It is only about 6" wide so you can put it on a wall shelf or bookcase.Since it is not 30" all the way around you don't have the same problems you had with the C57-D.It is also big enough so you can see some good detail in the wheelhouse.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*30 inch Nautilus*

hey there,
sounds like you have the 30 1/2" Nautilus made for Icons. Pattern maker was Scott B. He did a great job and it's very close to being accurate..just a few modifications here and there to get it good to go...I have one too:dude: 
William


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

I'd buy one no matter what size.


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

And how much did this 30 1/2" resin job go for? Were you able to get it at your local hobby shop or Toys R Us? Did it satisfy your urge to build?
You bring up a good point on the size Icky! Even at 60" long it would still fit on most shelves. I have a spot designated behind the sofa for a future 7 footer.
Big toys were a hit last Christmas. Huge G.I. Joe sized tanks were everywhere(with a huge price tag too!)


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

phrankenstign said:


> *I'd buy one no matter what size. *


*"I'll buy that for a dollar!'*


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*length verses width*

Very true about the mention of size.While my Nautilus is only 83" long,it is,at it's widest point,only 15" wide. This is with rakers in place too..This does make it possible to be displayed where most "Icons" this size could not....
William


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

Hey WB! How about letting the topic say on course! It is a poll. 


*LET'S VOTE!*   

Mark D


----------



## Icarus1 (Dec 8, 2001)

Most of the resin cast 30" long nautilus kits I have seen sell for around $400.00.Totalimmersion makes one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2002)

*Option A.....*

Until an affordable kit comes out, you guys should check out the pre-assembled, pre-painted 15" version put out by X-Plus. It's sold only in Japan, but Monsters in Motion has a few, as well as some on eBay. It generally sells between $50-$75 ( a deal...like all the X-Plus items). PRETTY nice.....


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

The X-Nautilus made the rounds over on the Cults board last May. Lotta people got one. Too small for me.
Name sounds familiar Mr C. You a newbie or an old timer finding home?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

The X-Plus Nautilus is still available from Hobby Link Japan and can be ordered on-line there much more cheaply than from eBay. Crazy Mike - its actually a decent sized display model when you see it and is reasonably well detailed. In fact, far more so than the Polar Lights / Aurora Seaview. 

While its not 100% accurate in some areas, its accurate enough that I ordered a second one and have it displayed prominently in my home.

Huzz


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

Wbnemo1, do you have pictures of your large Nautilus model?


----------



## Matt2893 (Jun 16, 2000)

A (affordable) Nautilus model would be AWESOME!!!
They should be able to rake up extra business with the 40th anniversary of the movie being in 2004, which means they better get busy tooling up for it...
MATT2893


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*pic of big boat*

Hope this works..........










William


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*oops*

perhaps i should have resized it a bit:wave: 
William


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

That's a pretty small picture there William!


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*small picture*

lol dave thanks i try!!!!:lol: 
William


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*another shot*

this is the bottom of the sub


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

*Disney Nautilus*

If PL came out with a 25-30" Disney Nautilus for $50.00 each,and with a repectable amount of accurate detail,I would certainly buy at LEAST 3 or 4. It still amazes me that Aurora or somebody NEVER made one! This submarine is THE COOLEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

What scale is that model? 1/24?

I assume that it's accurate to the studio model, but those rivets look rather large. Is that realistic? Would rivets be that large were the Nautilus real?


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*scale*

it's actually not quite an actual scale per say as this master is over 20 years old at this point.I redoing the hull details and shape but,the old rivets stay! they are slighly over size,but Rich likes the character it gives the ship...the details and all will be very accurate and this model is night and day differences between the old pattern and new one.....


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

William...in addition to the Disney Nautilus, didn't Harper Goff also design the Proteus submarine from Fantastic Voyage? That's another major-cool movie submarine that I'm sure would be greatly welcomed if done by Polar Lights in a reasonably size accurate with detailed interior styrene kit. I'm thinking that 1/48 would be a very nice scale for a Proteus. Not too big but lots of diorama extras available from other sources.

Huzz


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*Harper Goff*

He designed the Nautilus,Proteus,the Wonkatania,and......the Wonkavator :thumbsup: 
William


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2002)

"Name sounds familiar Mr C. You a newbie or an old timer finding home?"

Thanks for remembering. I use to post as Carcosa a looong time ago. Been away for awhile but hope to keep up from here on out.....


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

I would buy it no matter what size it is - Polar Lights Kit!!! But would perfer 25". This would be great if Polar Lights produced it!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: 

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I wonder what kind of pre-order thing we could work out? Maybe "IF" we in the sci-fi modelling community could talk this up so Polar Lights could have, say 30 thousand orders by Christmas 2003, whether we'd see them by christmas 2004? I'f fork over 100 bucks for a couple of 2.5 footers or 150 bucks for a pair of 3 footers! Of course we'd have to hang around the hobby shops to 'help talk it up'. We go there anyway.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

hmmm well cool,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,but none of these lengths are any scale per say
William


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I was just watching my new 20,000 leagues Under the Sea DVD, and then I log on and see this survey. And it got me to wondering...has a submarine or boat kit ever been done that cuts it off at the water line and has a rough water-looking base? And if you had a choice of showing the full submarine, or having a diorama which showed half of the boat and the giant squid in a diorama, which would you prefer? I apologize for horning in on this poll with another question, but thought it would be an interesting side bar to the main question. DISCLAIMER: this is just simple curiosity on my part after watching the DVD - don't read anything into my posting it!


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

Ohhhh creepy! This thread died about 9 months ago. Glad to see it back.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

ChrisW said:


> I was just watching my new 20,000 leagues Under the Sea DVD, and then I log on and see this survey. And it got me to wondering...has a submarine or boat kit ever been done that cuts it off at the water line and has a rough water-looking base? And if you had a choice of showing the full submarine, or having a diorama which showed half of the boat and the giant squid in a diorama, which would you prefer? I apologize for horning in on this poll with another question, but thought it would be an interesting side bar to the main question. DISCLAIMER: this is just simple curiosity on my part after watching the DVD - don't read anything into my posting it!


I'd prefer the Nautilus resting on the bottom (ala the Aurora Seaview), but with nicely detailed figures of Nemo and his men harvesting food or treasure. This is how I used to picture the kit in my mind if Aurora had done it. That ship is just so damned unique that I think you would want the full profile so long as you could only have one kit (and if you are totally kit-bash challenged - as _I_ am.)


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I've been thinking about HOW to build an underwater diorama with the Nautilus cutting thru the bottom of a sailing ship. Much like the scenes in the movie. The bubbles, and debris are the had part.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

In view of the fact that there is a styrene kit of the C57D from Forbidden Planet, I think there ought to be a styrene kit of the Disney Harper Goff Nautilus too.

My perference would be for a fairly large full hull model, not a waterline kit. A sea floor diorama base could include figures of the crew in diving gear. Or, a standard stand but with a giant squid to place on the upper deck and crewmen on deck fighting it. And of course, a scale Ned Land with harpoon poised.

Next year is the 50th anniversary of the movie and I believe Disney is planning some merchandising to coincide with that. Certainly a good opportunity for Polar Lights to commission a Nautilus kit and perhaps 1/8 scale figure kits of the principal characters.

Huzz


----------



## Chuck (Apr 29, 1999)

Chris, I've seen a kit like you are describing at the last 2-3 Chiller shows. It is about 9x12 and one-piece (with some detail pieces.) I think that it was on the Village Comics table though I'm not sure. Sorry I don't have more info.


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Y3a said:


> I've been thinking about HOW to build an underwater diorama with the Nautilus cutting thru the bottom of a sailing ship. Much like the scenes in the movie. The bubbles, and debris are the had part.


*
So what are the chances of a real nautilus hitting a ship like in the movie and not breaking the view ports or bending the steel it's made of?*


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

Pretty good if the ships are wood... the sub is designed for that purpose and the glass is tremendously thick and would only be hitting wood already smashed by the iron. If they can make icebreakers, how much easier can a woodbreaker be?

My unreal thing to watch out for... when they are on the surface traveling, when you look out, water never splashes up over the "eyes". But on the outside looking in... a thick film of splashing seawater everywhere, all over the eyes!


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*It"s Alive*

well if ya didnt see it,here it is again...............1/96th (22 1/4" long )scale Nautilus replica for the 50th anniversary of the film coming in March of 2004. It will be completely finished painted and internally lighted...sorry not a kit to build....But it's very pretty...and correct  anyway this pic was taken by W. Orlicki at a recent 20,000 Leagues event
William


----------



## robster (Aug 18, 2003)

There is a 1/72 scale (32 inch) highly detailed Nautilus kit still available for a
short time from Total Immersion. It comes with full sized interior layout plans,
sketches and photos plus a weathering kit. There are some other optional
items to go along with the kit. It is a bit expensive though, but the interior stuff
is unique. I would love Polar Lights to make a smaller 22" to 26" kit with the same
high detailed quality and also offer some interior stuff and possibly lighting, all at
an affordable price. Now that would be very cool!!! I know... I want it all, but I
can hope and dream!
robster


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*T.I. Boat nautilish*

To set the record straight a 1/72 scale Nautilus Harper Goff Disney version would be exactly 29.6666" not 32" not sure where that scale is derived from, especially from a professional boat maker. The full scale Nautilus is 178 ft long or 2136" long if you do the math you'll see......
Alot if not all of this boat originated as a Scott Brodeen and Jim Key's boat that was sold with external Disney licence through Icons.This replica as been reworked and no credit is given to the original model pattern maker Scott Brodeen.Bluntly, it may look neat and all,but it's not even close to accurate with this special detailing...sorry the rivet pattern is nothing like the originals and the plating added was only seen in bits on the full scale deckset..otherwise the the plating is "butt" joined.so this replica has it wrong..While the interior looks neat ,it's also incorrect for details. though a neat conversation piece anyway.....i have several friends that have a tI boat and the casting is ok at best..large flash and such, which is typical of a recast of more than one generation as well.....anyway thought it was only fair to know the truth behind this kit...............
William


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Zorro said:


> I'd prefer the Nautilus resting on the bottom (ala the Aurora Seaview), but with nicely detailed figures of Nemo and his men harvesting food or treasure. This is how I used to picture the kit in my mind if Aurora had done it. That ship is just so damned unique that I think you would want the full profile so long as you could only have one kit (and if you are totally kit-bash challenged - as _I_ am.)


This one's for you, Scott:










- GJS


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Cool looks like Eric Q pic


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

- GJS


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

you did get the dvd right?


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

also if interested feel free to check out my webpage through AOL

http://hometown.aol.com/Wbnemo1/index.html


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Not yet. But I know where I can pick it up locally for $19.95.

- GJS


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

if you love the movie you are in for one serious treat to say the least.myself and Fred did the 3d model for touring the Nautilus


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*OH PLEASE PL!! HEAR OUR CRY!! 

This is the kind of kit that would get serious attention from ALL kinds of modelers Ship guys, millitary, sci-fi etc etc..... not to mention just the FANS in general!

I would pay 50.00 or more for a GOOD SIZED Nautilus!!

This kit would need to be at LEAST 19 inches in length at the bare min!*


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

I think 1/96 would be great... not much nautical stuff available in 1/72, but there is a *lot* in 1/96. It's even close enough to 1/100 that Plastruct figures etc. could be modified for use in docking facilities etc.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Prieser makes 1/96 th scale figs
William


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*scales again for D. version Nautilus*

1:24= 89"
1:32= 66 3/4"
1:48= 44 1/2"
1:72= 29 21/32
1:96= 22 1/4"
1:144= 14 13/16"
1:350= 6 7/64"
1:700= 3 3/64"
1:900= 2 3/8"


Williaqm


----------



## Kenobi1125 (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey all, new to this forum, just getting back into plastic models.

So as far as this thread is concerned, what are the chances this would ever see the light of day? Are the Polar Lights people even considering it?


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

Hey Kenobi,that's the beauity of this BB...you know about as much as we do when it comes to the future kits  ! 

OAB...and some of us have been here for years!


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Would be VERy Cool !!!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

1/72 would be ideal, and it would go well with the new Revell-Germany Type VIIc U-Boat.


----------



## from_beyond (Nov 9, 2001)

1/96.

Anybody got a 1:96 Giant Squid ???


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

You could keep it in an aquarium with a wee* squid. Every once in a while you could make it provoke the squid into attacking.

Qapla'

SSB

*Taken from an old SNL skit with Mike Myers as the Scottish guy who ran the Scottish store. They sold fake Scottie dogs in three sizes: "Wee, not-so-wee, and friggin' HUGE!" It's always stuck with me.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Just poke it with a stick...


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*Wee squid*

Don't sell the idea short i've always wanted a small Architeuthus for my aquarium,but they don't do well in captivity sniffle................ :freak: 

William


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Hey SSB,


If it's nau' Scottish.....









.... It's CRAP! 

- GJS


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

HUH!!!

William


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

I started to add that line, but I figured I'd digressed enough. 

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## jleslie48 (Jan 6, 2005)

guess I'm a little late. well I got tired of waiting for a plastic nautilus, 
so I made my own kit:

http://www.nemonautilus.com

comes in three sizes, 36", 18", 9" (you better be a great modeller for the 9")
49$, 39$, 29$ respectively. 

- Jon


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

Can you print it out on .030 styrene?


----------

